# Picture from Michelle McCool and Undertaker's wedding!



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Good pictures them.


----------



## wordery (Mar 12, 2010)

McCool looking fine!!


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like a really nice wedding. Hopefully there are more pictures.


----------



## breadfan (Apr 7, 2008)

EDIT: Sorry, I see it now. Nice pic 

I must say that this new "Regular mortal man" gimmick doesn't suit The Undertaker very much


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok, I'm finally going to believe all these McCool/Undertaker rumours now.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Awesome, good luck to them both.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Vintage Undertaker said:


> Ok, I'm finally going to believe all these McCool/Undertaker rumours now.


I still have my doubts. Anybody could have photoshopped this. And Taker never smiles. Has to be a body double or something.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I was execting a dark wedding with Bearer as priest but whatever...
Good luck to both of them.


----------



## JDawg™ (Jun 9, 2009)

Congrats to both. And yeah its definitely Taker, he still has the big forehead haha.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

So if mccool got her hdad to walk her down the isle was taker brought down by druids in a casket with a portable fog machine? 

I now pronounce you man and wife, you may now rest in peace.

seriously though im happy for them  they both seem really happy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wish them a very happy life together. As long as they're both happy, I dont see how anyone can object to their union.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I see nothing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Didnt you ruin the last thread on this topic?

Personally I trust Undertaker's judgement. He never used backstage politics for self gains and I believe he never would.


----------



## PowPow (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't know that people could smile in a vegetative state


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmmm. I thought I posted this, but seriously. What happened to McCool. She looks horrible!


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

wow i didn't realize they were getting married . congrats, give it a month and we shall see McCool tattooed on takers neck lol


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Amber deleted your comment. Kudos.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

She looks stunning and both seem to be very happy. Really nice picture.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Little wonder he gets married now: he _is_ in a vegetative state, after all.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

WTF is she doing with him seriously? He's old enough to be her father & I'm sure he isn't the best looking guy around either...oh wait he's got a top spot in the WWE, ahhhhh I get it now


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

TBH it looks like a beautiful ceremony. And I'm happy for them both.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Or maybe they love each other. Just a thought.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

just1988 said:


> WTF is she doing with him seriously? He's old enough to be her father & I'm sure he isn't the best looking guy around either...oh wait he's got a top spot in the WWE, ahhhhh I get it now


Going by the rule of thumb of half the older age + 7 years, one is 30, the other 45, it's not really that bad.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Soo...when Taker went to the altar, was it preceded by the signature gong and the sun disappearing? And was Kaval the ring bearer?

Nah, seriously, congrats to them.


----------



## Jonny (May 7, 2009)

I loled quite hard at the pic. Lol Taker's hair looks funny as hell.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Going by the rule of thumb of half the older age + 7 years, one is 30, the other 45, it's not really that bad.


lol I guess it gets okay when the ages go up but if this was Kelly Kelly.........awkward


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

good for them. Hope they last.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Shitz, this ain't kayfabe.

There has to be a moment where McCool was walked down the aisle, to "Here Comes The Bride", takes her place then....

*BONG*

I'd mark.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

she is very hot, nice one Taker


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the picture of the Undertaker tombstoning the preacher


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Do you reckon the service was interrupted by Kane, who announced McCool to be HIS wife, re-igniting the brothers of destruction feud? :side:


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Jonny said:


> I loled quite hard at the pic. Lol Taker's hair looks funny as hell.


Looks like the way Big Show braided it back in '99.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess he isn't in a vegetitive state afterall :hmm

They lied to me !




adri17 said:


> I was execting a dark wedding with Bearer as priest but whatever...
> Good luck to both of them.


Just like they did with Steph, with McOol on teh cross... I'd pay money to see that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hamada said:


> Shitz, this ain't kayfabe.
> 
> There has to be a moment where McCool was walked down the aisle, to "Here Comes The Bride", takes her place then....
> 
> ...


Who wouldnt? 

Hell, I even marked for Undertaker's ministry wedding with Steph. Though I am surprised Austin didnt try to ruin this one too.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Are you sure you guys are seeing what I'm seeing? I see this:


----------



## AdamleGM (Aug 29, 2008)

I wonder how she got him out of the vegetative state.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

CM12Punk said:


> Are you sure you guys are seeing what I'm seeing? I see this:


Man that made my day. 

Rep Added


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Who wouldnt?
> 
> Hell, I even marked for Undertaker's ministry wedding with Steph. Though I am surprised Austin didnt try to ruin this one too.


I'm still waiting for the vicar to turn heel.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Did somebody say, Three minutes?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

The woman's version of Triple H :side:


----------



## Juveholic (Jan 19, 2010)

I wonder when they will file for divorce. McCool looks as ugly as ever.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Did somebody say, Three minutes?


:lmao


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

PowPow said:


> Didn't know that people could smile in a vegetative state


Well, since someone already said the vegetative state joke, I got nothing to post.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

I definitely didn't butcher that background with the cloning tool. I need to learn how to use that thing a little better ^_^


----------



## ThTmp4 (Aug 21, 2006)

Jonny said:


> I loled quite hard at the pic. Lol Taker's hair looks funny as hell.












and if that doesn't suit it enough, you obviously don't remember the American Bad Ass Gimmick. every now and then he would come out with the long braids.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LMAO!!.. Now i believe, The Undertaker really is in the vegetative state.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn this mean McCool will be around for the next ten years boring the shit out of me.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

I wish them luck, they are an awesome couple.


----------



## supremegmn (Jul 4, 2008)

so Undertaker's not really in a vegetative state??? and Mccool doesnt have her women's title belt with her.......oh this is some bullshit....i'm starting to think wrestling is fake guys.....


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

The priest is shocked to see a deadman walking.. and getting married.

It's still real to him, dammit.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

I'll give it 2 years


----------



## sabres26 (Feb 16, 2010)

She standing on a stool or something? She is like 5'10 and undertaker is like close to 7 feet.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

sabres26 said:


> She standing on a stool or something? She is like 5'10 and undertaker is like close to 7 feet.


High-heels :side:


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

MRRSNTNO said:


> The priest is shocked to see a deadman walking.. and getting married.
> 
> It's still real to him, dammit.


:lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I can imagine Vinny Mac going absolutely insane after seeing this image on the net with Taker out of character. lol


----------



## GuessWhov1 (Apr 1, 2010)

OMG! Undertaker lives! JK

It's one of those pics you'd never expect to see.


----------



## Scorpion Sting (Mar 15, 2010)

...Do you, Undertaker, take Michelle, as your lawfully wedded wife...


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Am I missing something here? Where are the pics on the first page?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

MsCassieMollie said:


>


LOL at Mark Smiling. I don't think I've ever seen him smile.


----------



## Y2J™ (Nov 13, 2009)

McCool looks terrible in that picture. I guess WWE make-up artists have their hands full when she has a match.


----------



## sabres26 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> High-heels :side:



8inch heels eh? Forgot girls always wear crazy high heals at their wedding.


----------



## philip3831 (Mar 6, 2009)

This would be much cooler if both were in character. Comedy at its highest degree.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hamada said:


> Shitz, this ain't kayfabe.
> 
> There has to be a moment where McCool was walked down the aisle, to "Here Comes The Bride", takes her place then....
> 
> ...


haha that would be fucking epic


----------



## Y2J™ (Nov 13, 2009)

sabres26 said:


> 8inch heels eh? Forgot girls always wear crazy high heals at their wedding.


She might have been standing on a podium or something, since the height difference would make it kind of hard for both of them to kiss afterwards.


----------



## Gibsy (Jun 1, 2009)

One of my friends wore 6 inch heels to her wedding so 8 inch is possible


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Do you take this vegetable in holy matrimony?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

This wedding works on so many levels. Even if McCool eats Undertaker due to him being a vegetable, odds are she'll just throw him back up later in the bathroom.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

You only clicked on the page b/c you saw I made a post and you wanted to read it. Admit it, Hulky.


----------



## Retribution (Sep 10, 2004)

Taker in a suit, haha. He looks kinda normal there...


----------



## GI_Josh (May 11, 2009)

This topic just blew my mind...first I knew of this at all.


----------



## rockandorroll (Jun 28, 2010)

More people living under a rock than I knew about. 

On a side note: I hope Undertaker's vegetative state will
not affect his marriage to McCool.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Can you imagine the wedding night? Jesus...

I am banking the Undertaker's jizz face being the one where his eyes roll in the back of his head.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Hamada said:


> Can you imagine the wedding night? Jesus...
> 
> I am banking the Undertaker's jizz face being the one where his eyes roll in the back of his head.


HAHAHAHAHAHAH +REP! :lmao


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

No tuxedo? 



just1988 said:


> WTF is she doing with him seriously? He's old enough to be her father & I'm sure he isn't the best looking guy around either...oh wait he's got a top spot in the WWE, ahhhhh I get it now


And he has an extremely long tongue.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

I just hope they don't do something like a "Mcool stalking storyline" like they did with Sarah and DDP.


----------



## Fri Night Delight (Feb 21, 2010)

WTF I THOUGHT HE WAS IN A VEDGETIVE STATE?????


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

WHY MICHELLE WHY??????
he must have a really big.....wallet?


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture, they look so happy


----------



## wweundertaker (Dec 26, 2007)

McCool looking fine.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

just1988 said:


> WTF is she doing with him seriously? He's old enough to be her father


Given that Taker is 45 and McCool is 30, that means he would've been 15 at the time. Even at the young age that people are having kids that's still pushing it


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

HarlemHeat said:


> I just hope they don't do something like a "Mcool stalking storyline" like they did with Sarah and DDP.


This time, they'll do a "Layla assuming she's now Undertaker's co-wife" storyline.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

heggland0 said:


> This time, they'll do a "Layla assuming she's now Undertaker's co-wife" storyline.


Undertaker, do you take the Co-Women's champions, Lay-cool, as your bride?

Fucking hell, the person that does both of them is the luckiest SOB on earth


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wonder if she asks taker to fuck her in charcter?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

sabres26 said:


> She standing on a stool or something? She is like 5'10 and *undertaker is like close to 7 feet*.


'Taker is 6'8, Michelle is 5'10, and probably wearing 2-3inch heels - so the height difference in that pic, is about right.



Optikk said:


> The woman's version of Triple H :side:


Hardly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple H's nose weighs more than Michelle.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

They look so happy, i'm also happy for them


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice picture. They look happy. Congrats to them.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> Triple H's nose weighs more than Michelle.


At 138lbs, Michelle most probably weighs more than whoever the fuck that girl in your sig is.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Taker looks really happy there. Good for him. Wished I could have seen that wedding. It looks like Taker is actually really in love with McCool and this isn't just something where they don't know what the meaning of marriage and love is.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

mblonde09 said:


> At 138lbs, Michelle most probably weighs more than whoever the fuck that girl in your sig is.


:lmao

How many layers of clothes was she wearing when this weight came in?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

mblonde09 said:


> At 138lbs, Michelle most probably weighs more than whoever the fuck that girl in your sig is.


I know your probably a pretty big dude like a lot of men except me seem to be. Not all men are over 200 pounds though and could pass off for wrestlers, football players, or hot dog eating champions.

I'm actually only 145, just weighted myself today and it said 143 on the scale. I'm only 20 years old don't eat too healthy or too much junk. Don't really work out that much and I'm actually not in the best shape. Shape doesn't mean what size you are basically I don't exercise as much as I should. Yeah but I'm only like 5'8.

Most woman that aren't fat country manly looking woman that are into the other kinda meat are usually not that very high in weight. Most woman are in the low 100 range. This is why I think what you say about McCool is wrong. She's not that tall for a woman and she's very skinny so I just can't see it. There's no muscle mass she could have that edge in weight. If she was a man I could see a man that skinny weighing 138 easily because of muscle mass and just because men are different.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Double Post, please delete, apologies


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

Derek said:


> I still have my doubts. Anybody could have photoshopped this. And Taker never smiles. Has to be a body double or something.


Brian Lee


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice pic. Still weird to see Taker smile tho.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

just1988 said:


> WTF is she doing with him seriously? He's old enough to be her father & I'm sure he isn't the best looking guy around either...oh wait he's got a top spot in the WWE, ahhhhh I get it now


All that negativity will eat you up man


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I know your probably a pretty big dude like a lot of men except me seem to be. Not all men are over 200 pounds though and could pass off for wrestlers, football players, or hot dog eating champions.
> 
> I'm actually only 145, just weighted myself today and it said 143 on the scale. I'm only 20 years old don't eat too healthy or too much junk. Don't really work out that much and I'm actually not in the best shape. Shape doesn't mean what size you are basically I don't exercise as much as I should. Yeah but I'm only like 5'8.
> 
> Most woman that aren't fat country manly looking woman that are into the other kinda meat are usually not that very high in weight. Most woman are in the low 100 range. This is why I think what you say about McCool is wrong. *She's not that tall for a woman* and she's very skinny so I just can't see it. There's no muscle mass she could have that edge in weight. If she was a man I could see a man that skinny weighing 138 easily because of muscle mass and just because men are different.


Not that tall for a woman? She's 5'10, which last time I checked, is pretty tall for a woman - that's taller than you, in fact. Look at it like this, Mickie said she was 135lbs, and she's only 5'4 and Stacy at 5'11/6' was apparently 140lbs, so McCool could easily be 138lbs.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think it's absolutely amazing and oh so hypocritical that guys on this forum will troll a thread about wrestler's physiques and looks and call it "gay" yet always seem to bitch, moan and complain in threads pertaining to Taker and McCool's relationship.

Face it- Taker does not want you.


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

Taker smiling is strange lol.


----------



## Origion (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm disappointed- I wanted it to be a dark wedding with McCool tied to a cross.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

That's a pretty cool picture tbh. They both look very happy and not as strange as I thought they were going to look lol. Nice find.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

McCool looks taller than I thought or Undertaker shorter than i thought.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

CM12Punk said:


> Are you sure you guys are seeing what I'm seeing? I see this:


This is the greatest post ever on this forum.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I thought they had broken up? Well, congrats to the both of them anyway.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

heggland0 said:


> This time, they'll do a "Layla assuming she's now Undertaker's co-wife" storyline.


:lmao nice

Seriously good for them. It looked like a very nice ceremony.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That's a really nice picture, i saw another wedding pic of Michelle with Sharmell, Victoria & Torrie Wilson which was a really cool picture. Anyways congrats to them both!


----------



## Cricetus (Jan 4, 2009)

Two things:

All the f*cks who keep saying McCool married for the position obviously have no idea what true love is.

And all the vegetable/vegetative state jokes are getting really old. Except the photoshop of the broccoli, that one was funny


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

cool storyline

lololololo


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

idk if she has heels on but god damn michelle is tall


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> This wedding works on so many levels. Even if McCool eats Undertaker due to him being a vegetable, odds are she'll just throw him back up later in the bathroom.


So Wrong yet so Funny.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

I cant see the picture in the OP


----------



## JoHnNy^NiTrO (Jun 7, 2007)

I can`t see any Pictures there. ;(


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

They look quite happy together. Hopefully this can be a successful marriage for Mark. Good on them.


----------



## Jesse Matthews (Jul 23, 2009)

Dont call him Mark....


----------

